# Betta Illustrations



## serartic

Hi all  
I am quite a newbie with raising betta fish and to this website. But I have alot of experience with Illustration. Two events happened fairly recently that had lead up to me making this thread, 1. I recieved a baeutiful sketchbook for christmas and 2. I found my new inspiration, a beautiful half moon white betta fish. 
I hope everyone will kindly help me learn every tip and trick there is to make sure my beautiful muse will be happy in its new home.. but for now, after browsing the thread and seeing all your beautiful bettas, I would like to Illustrate some of them! 

If you are interested, please post images of your bettas below! 
Ill have five starter spots opened  

*If youre curious on my drawing style, you can check out my portfolio: 
here


----------



## cowboy

Congrats on the new betta. I just bought one the same. If you want the practice you can find her in my albums under snowden. You have a lot of talent


----------



## BettaStarter24

If you want you can practice with my Crowntail Crowley. I've included many pics of him as I don't have a good flared out picture yet, still working on that. I have one but I haven't gotten it uploaded onto my computer yet. If you want that I can do that in a bit.


----------



## Tirianixie

Hi! So, Could you draw Piccolo?  I don't know If these pictures will show up. If not, I'll have to post them later. :-D


----------



## Greenapp1es

Your portfolio looks awesome! I'd love for you to do Callisto for me. He's a marble and has changed a lot, but here's his most recent pictures:


----------



## serartic

Oh my, Im so sorry guys, I didnt realize this thread had more people interested in drawings, Ive been a little busy but I will post some of the illustratons ASAP!


----------



## Tirianixie

That's fine!! ;-)


----------



## serartic

cowboy said:


> Congrats on the new betta. I just bought one the same. If you want the practice you can find her in my albums under snowden. You have a lot of talent


Thank you  
and after seeing your pictures of Snowsden, I felt a little experimental and used colors rather than keeping the him white.  I hope you enjoy~ 








_used: Pen, colored pencils, watercolor, digital_


----------



## cowboy

serartic said:


> Thank you
> and after seeing your pictures of Snowsden, I felt a little experimental and used colors rather than keeping the him white.  I hope you enjoy~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _used: Pen, colored pencils, watercolor, digital_


Wow! Absolutely stunning. Thank you so much!


----------



## cowboy

Just had to have it as my profile pic


----------



## serartic

cowboy said:


> Just had to have it as my profile pic


Yay! I'm so glad you like it, ^^


----------



## cowboy

I was showing off the picture at work today. More than a few mouths dropped open . Thought u would like to know.


----------



## Greenapp1es

I also figured I'd chime in and say that the illustration posted is gorgeous. I can't wait for mine! ^_^


----------



## Crossroads

Ooooh I love your art!
Perhaps we can make an art trade one day....after my computer is fixed and I clear out my requests queue xD


----------



## serartic

cowboy said:


> I was showing off the picture at work today. More than a few mouths dropped open . Thought u would like to know.


I am so flattered  Thank you again!~


Greenapp1es said:


> I also figured I'd chime in and say that the illustration posted is gorgeous. I can't wait for mine! ^_^


I can't wait to get to drawing your betta's as well!


----------



## serartic

BettaStarter24 said:


> If you want you can practice with my Crowntail Crowley. I've included many pics of him as I don't have a good flared out picture yet, still working on that. I have one but I haven't gotten it uploaded onto my computer yet. If you want that I can do that in a bit.


 Finished! 








Same medium of: Pen, Watercolor, and digital 
Enjoy ^^


----------



## Tirianixie

That's beautiful!!  ^


----------



## cowboy

Wow!


----------



## Greenapp1es

That is amazing!


----------



## SeaHorse

Fabulous work!!! You are VERY talented!!


----------



## serartic

^ Thank you all  
If its not too much, I'd like to ask for everyone's opinion on something, Do you think these illustrations would sell well here? If so, it would really help to cover any costs I may encounter with the betta hobby that I found could run a little pricey :/


----------



## SeaHorse

Yes I think your art work would sell anywhere! If you can set up a few posts with the supplied photo and your work next to it as samples I think you would do well. Not sure what your time is worth but your art work SHOULD be able to make you some money. 
Do you draw other things as well? 
Would you email your final? or ship the original artwork?


----------



## cowboy

serartic said:


> ^ Thank you all
> If its not too much, I'd like to ask for everyone's opinion on something, Do you think these illustrations would sell well here? If so, it would really help to cover any costs I may encounter with the betta hobby that I found could run a little pricey :/


I don't think you'd have a hard time selling your artwork anywhere. It's stunning.


----------



## serartic

SeaHorse said:


> Yes I think your art work would sell anywhere! If you can set up a few posts with the supplied photo and your work next to it as samples I think you would do well. Not sure what your time is worth but your art work SHOULD be able to make you some money.
> Do you draw other things as well?
> Would you email your final? or ship the original artwork?


I was considering on selling the kind of drawings Ive done so far for about $5 USD, and depending on how that goes, take it one step further one step at a time. 
I do draw other things, I love trying new techniques, styles, etc and as for subject matter, I love drawing animals, plants, flowers, and anything else whimsicle. 
Im a recent graduate, and if a hobby can help ends meet or at least help hobby-related costs, it would honestly be the best thing ever. But eventually, id like to: 
sell prints - send out individual prints 
create a compilation calendar featuring drawings
hand painted/drawn custom mugs

I feel that they would do well, but I wanted to test the waters to see how people respond before I get into it.


----------



## serartic

I hope people will be interested with the mug idea, I will try to get my hands on some new mugs and try painting a couple to show for examples


----------



## BettaStarter24

thank you I love it!!!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Hi! Um....if you have a slot still open, I was wondering if you would be willing to draw my new guy as well? I feel bad asking because I've already signed up for a drawing from you....but seeing as 1) My new guy is gorgeous and 2) your drawings are gorgeous....I can't help but ask. ^_^

This is Neptune - I just got him yesterday.


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> Hi! Um....if you have a slot still open, I was wondering if you would be willing to draw my new guy as well? I feel bad asking because I've already signed up for a drawing from you....but seeing as 1) My new guy is gorgeous and 2) your drawings are gorgeous....I can't help but ask. ^_^
> 
> This is Neptune - I just got him yesterday.


Ohh the name and his coloring is stunning! and ofcourse! i Have one spot left, and I would be flattered to have you come back  
I will say though, I am taking a tiny break from normal drawings due to wanting to introduce mugs, but I will get to the normal drawings very soon ^^


----------



## Greenapp1es

Thanks! And no problem with the slight break from drawing - it gives me a chance to possibly get another picture of him in better lighting!


----------



## serartic

I wanted to show a quick WIP of what the mugs could turn up like, 
So Ive provided pictures of a Betta painted on a mug, and the picture I used for refrence. 
Picture of the fish is a random betta fish I found on google.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Those are AWESOME


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> Those are AWESOME


 Thanks! after I complete the design and bake it, I will provide pictures of the finished product, and Hopefully if people seem interested, Id like to start making these to order and shipping them out to those who ordered ^^


----------



## cowboy

Looks really good


----------



## SeaHorse

These are fabulous!! Too bad Cowboy, you and I would have to pay massive shipping and duties probably to get these into Canada. Maybe not... but it could be an expensive experiment. 

YOUR WORK IS FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## cowboy

SeaHorse said:


> These are fabulous!! Too bad Cowboy, you and I would have to pay massive shipping and duties probably to get these into Canada. Maybe not... but it could be an expensive experiment.
> 
> YOUR WORK IS FABULOUS!!!!


Yeah, too bad I wasn't born in the USA instead of Ontario. 

I was showing my mom snowdens drawing last night and she was beyond impressed.


----------



## serartic

SeaHorse said:


> These are fabulous!! Too bad Cowboy, you and I would have to pay massive shipping and duties probably to get these into Canada. Maybe not... but it could be an expensive experiment.
> 
> YOUR WORK IS FABULOUS!!!!





cowboy said:


> Yeah, too bad I wasn't born in the USA instead of Ontario.
> 
> I was showing my mom snowdens drawing last night and she was beyond impressed.


 I plan on trying to figure out how much shipping is and if there are cheaper alternatives to save people money.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I would love to be your first customer if you sell :-D


----------



## serartic

SplashyBetta said:


> I would love to be your first customer if you sell :-D


Yay!  Ill be releasing details on mugs and prints very soon! I'd love to have you and one of your bettas as my first customers!


----------



## serartic

Just a quick little update: 
Here is the picture of the finished mug. 
I decided to keep it looking simple. 
This mug baked perfectly without any discoloration, chips, or any other damge


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha - I might have to have you make one for my *other* new guy. ;-)


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> Haha - I might have to have you make one for my *other* new guy. ;-)


Oh you are so lucky being able to home so many bettas! I dont have the space or budget for a new one no matter how much my heart hurts for another. :'C


----------



## cowboy

Awesome, great job! You will have no trouble selling those. Such talent, in jealous


----------



## serartic

cowboy said:


> Awesome, great job! You will have no trouble selling those. Such talent, in jealous


Thanks so much! I always appreciate all the support from you ^^


----------



## serartic

Wanted to show a work in progress for a betta related illustration ive been working on, Its just in lineart stages, but eventually ill be adding color  










* actual size is 9 x 12


----------



## Greenapp1es

^Very nice! You have so much talent! Will you show us how it looks when color is added?


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> ^Very nice! You have so much talent! Will you show us how it looks when color is added?


ofcourse  I was planning on eventually producing these and selling them as prints


----------



## cowboy

Excellent job


----------



## shannonfbc

that mug is amazing when you have an idea of shipping costs to canada I might just have to order one of our boy (still need to photograph my boy too)


----------



## BettaStarter24

Wow the mug is gorgeous. I would love one with my Oliver but I can't afford anything right now. Maybe some other time though.


----------



## serartic

shannonfbc said:


> that mug is amazing when you have an idea of shipping costs to canada I might just have to order one of our boy (still need to photograph my boy too)


Thank you! and sure! I am working on the details as we speak! I will link the page with details in a couple of hours! 




BettaStarter24 said:


> Wow the mug is gorgeous. I would love one with my Oliver but I can't afford anything right now. Maybe some other time though.


Thank you! whenever you are ready, I would love to paint Oliver!  Tuna (my betta) and I will be waiting~


----------



## serartic

Hi guys! 
I finally got the thread up  
Those of you interested in betta drawings, prints, and mugs can check out all the details: Here

Those of you who have bee patiently waiting for their free betta drawings, thank you for being so patient, Your drawings will come before I work on anything else!

I hope those of you who are interested in mugs are still interested to order!


----------



## serartic

Tirianixie said:


> Hi! So, Could you draw Piccolo?  I don't know If these pictures will show up. If not, I'll have to post them later. :-D


Sorry for the long wait!, and ofcourse, thank you for being so patient!
Here is Piccolo, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## cowboy

Another stunner


----------



## Greenapp1es

Very nice!


----------



## serartic

Thank you both! 
Callisto and Neptune are next


----------



## TripleChrome

Do you still have any open spots? If so, could you do my boy Vincent? I'll post pics later if you can do him.


----------



## serartic

TripleChrome said:


> Do you still have any open spots? If so, could you do my boy Vincent? I'll post pics later if you can do him.


:C Sorry!, Neptune is my last for this thread. they were drawn as freebie examples. if youre still interested you can check out this thread: Here
I offer custom prints and mugs of your betta fish


----------



## Greenapp1es

I'd be willing to give up the Netpune slot if you haven't started on him yet. It really isn't fair for me to take two freebies when they're in such short supply.

I'll certainly get him drawn at some point though - just with you taking commissions on future drawings it doesn't seem right for someone else not to get one when I get two in this thread.


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> I'd be willing to give up the Netpune slot if you haven't started on him yet. It really isn't fair for me to take two freebies when they're in such short supply.
> 
> I'll certainly get him drawn at some point though - just with you taking commissions on future drawings it doesn't seem right for someone else not to get one when I get two in this thread.


I haven't started drawing Neptune yet as Callisto is 50% done, but that is so sweet of you , Then, I hope to meet Neptune on my sketchbook very soon! 
and Ill accept TripleChrome's betta ^^


----------



## cowboy

Greenapp1es said:


> I'd be willing to give up the Netpune slot if you haven't started on him yet. It really isn't fair for me to take two freebies when they're in such short supply.
> 
> I'll certainly get him drawn at some point though - just with you taking commissions on future drawings it doesn't seem right for someone else not to get one when I get two in this thread.



Very nice!


----------



## TripleChrome

Greenappl1s, you didn't have to give up Neptune. 

I was just wondering because these pictures are gorgeous and Vincent just passed today, when I haven't even had him a week.

One picture is my avatar, and here is another. He did have white lips, too.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Awww TripleChrome - sorry for your loss. SIP Vincent.

It's not a problem, I'll just have Neptune drawn later and actually pay for the drawing. I've got another little guy that I'd like to have drawn as well - and the drawings are beautiful so I don't mind paying for the work.


----------



## serartic

Im sorry about your loss TripleChrome, I will make sure to draw Vincent the best I can! 
and Greenapp1es, I truly appreciate your compliment and eagerness to support me  I will just a eagerly, cant wait to see Neptune and your other betta!


----------



## Tirianixie

serartic said:


> Sorry for the long wait!, and ofcourse, thank you for being so patient!
> Here is Piccolo, I hope you enjoy!



That's awesome! Thanks *so much*! It's beautiful! :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## serartic

Just wanted to update the last two people remaining, Im really sorry that the drawings have taken so long, Ive been busy taking my dog to the vet the last few days. I found out that she has a tumor on her liver so its been difficult trying to figure out or know what actions to take. Thank you again for your patience, and I promise they will be drawn soon!


----------



## cowboy

serartic said:


> Just wanted to update the last two people remaining, Im really sorry that the drawings have taken so long, Ive been busy taking my dog to the vet the last few days. I found out that she has a tumor on her liver so its been difficult trying to figure out or know what actions to take. Thank you again for your patience, and I promise they will be drawn soon!



Oh no, I'm sorry. Will he be ok? I'm sure everyone will understand that you need to deal with important things first.


----------



## Greenapp1es

serartic said:


> Just wanted to update the last two people remaining, Im really sorry that the drawings have taken so long, Ive been busy taking my dog to the vet the last few days. I found out that she has a tumor on her liver so its been difficult trying to figure out or know what actions to take. Thank you again for your patience, and I promise they will be drawn soon!


:-( I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. Hoping for the best for you and your little furkid. Any chance it's benign?

Take your time - your personal situation obviously comes first.


----------



## serartic

local vet wanted us to go to a specialist vet for an ultrasound to see if its Hypothyroidism or something with the liver.. I was crossing my fingers all day and night hoping it would be something mild, or treatable with medicine. But unfortunately the specialist told us there was a tumor on her liver and that the only way they would know if it is benign or malignant during/after surgery. The main reason we are "stuck" and struggling to figure out what to do is the fact that she is a small dog and is 14 years old. (breed average lifespan 10-16 years). So the conflict is, do we put her through surgery at this age to find out if its benign or malignant? if its benign, great, but if it isn't, what do we do next? have her struggle through post surgery pain? Plus.. we would have to consider the obvious fact that no dog likes going to the vet, my shihtzu is normally very very docile, never bit anyone not even by accident, yet she snapped at the vet who kept trying to check her teeth, i could only imagine how stressed and unhappy she was to do that.


----------



## cowboy

I am not good with these situations, all I can offer is follow your heart, it will tell you what to do. Keep us posted on the little girl.


----------



## serartic

I am not either, last night I did see her be a little more active and seem a little more like her usual self, so Im hoping things will get better. and thank you for letting me get all this weight off my chest


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> Awww TripleChrome - sorry for your loss. SIP Vincent.
> 
> It's not a problem, I'll just have Neptune drawn later and actually pay for the drawing. I've got another little guy that I'd like to have drawn as well - and the drawings are beautiful so I don't mind paying for the work.












I struggled a little bit with Callisto's tail, since i couldn't 100% tell what kind of tail it was, but I hope it came out accurate  
Thank you so much for your patience, I truly appreciate how kind you and everyone else on this forum has been to me when it came to sharing my work and being understanding with my struggles with my dog. I hope you enjoy!,


----------



## Greenapp1es

That's awesome!

And don't worry about the tail, no one can tell what kind of tail he has! I'm pretty sure he's an incomplete DT - but he basically looks like a Super Delta with a small hole in his tail.

I'll make this my avatar pic shortly! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## serartic

Greenapp1es said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> And don't worry about the tail, no one can tell what kind of tail he has! I'm pretty sure he's an incomplete DT - but he basically looks like a Super Delta with a small hole in his tail.
> 
> I'll make this my avatar pic shortly! Thanks so much!!!


 im glad you like it!


----------



## SeaHorse

Amazing!!


----------



## Sunset02

Wow! These drawings are gorgeous. If you have any time would you mind doing my fish Nikoo? I know you're probably quite busy right now. Don't feel rushed or anything, and I hope your dog is doing okay.  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## PurpleJay

I think the person who posted this thread isn't taking requests anymore. However I believe the OP is drawing for people that pay so you always have that option. The OP did these for a test run if I understand correct.


----------



## Sunset02

Oh okay, sorry. But I still do hope your dog gets better!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Did TripleChrome ever get their betta?


----------



## PurpleJay

I don't know.


----------



## TripleChrome

Greenapp1es said:


> Did TripleChrome ever get their betta?


Not yet, but I don't mind how long it takes to get the drawing of my betta posted.


----------



## serartic

Hi guys, 
Sorry for my lack of getting back to people. 
To people who are waiting for art from me, please wait a little while longer  I know its taking forever but things have been a little hectic for me. 
My dog is fine, which is a HUGE relief. Ive been frantic trying to assmeble my portfolio and doing job interviews, and I recently caught a cold. 
with 2/3 things out of the way, I just want to get better. 
Thanks for your patience, it means alot!


----------



## cowboy

Glad about your dog. Feel better soon


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

If you could draw my betta MYEH that would be greatl hope it's not challenging vecashe I find crowntails hard to draw,


----------



## Greenapp1es

I don't think that serartic is offering more free drawings. They *ARE* doing paid commissions now though.

That thread can be found here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=510585


----------

